# Singer treadle Machine



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am going to go look at this machine- I really want a treadle one- just to have- Do you think that this is a good deal? apparently all it needs is a belt? I am thinking 100 is a decent deal

http://pennstate.craigslist.org/atq/3608248859.html


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I would definitely check it out. I love the cabinet. $100 would be a reasonable price if it only needs a belt. I used a piece of aquarium tubing to replace the belt on my treadle until I could get a replacement belt.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

go for it!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am going to go look at it Mon or Tues- thanks for the advice- I am gonna call the sewing machine shop that serviced my other 1977 kenmore- and ask them if they carry the belts and what they think too


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

If they don't have the belt, Lehman's does.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Around my area, that would be a tremendous deal for that old machine - fiddle bases command more money than the regular ones, and that one is in very good shape. 

Belts are very easy to get - you get one long enough, then cut it to fit. They have a metal staple that joins them (they don't stretch to fit). Between $5 and $10 online.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, if would be a great deal here. I'd have already been there! You can get belts and other parts on ebay, a belt is about $7.00.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

yep! A fiddle base is on my wish list. That one looks good. Does it have the top to go with it?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes- I am assuming it does the one in the pic has a wooden box to go over it!
I haven't heard back from the woman to confirm going to look at it- I hope she replies to me!


----------

